# 330ci and 325ci



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Say, you do know you can download the Manual for your car and print it out, it'll give ya some salivation time while waiting for your ride...at the BMWNA website you'll find the manuals.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Took your advice....*



Ripsnort said:


> *Say, you do know you can download the Manual for your car and print it out, it'll give ya some salivation time while waiting for your ride...at the BMWNA website you'll find the manuals. *


Wish it has more pictures..... 
Dont know if the manual is helping..... or is it making it worse.....
hehehe


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: So meanwhile....*



bimmee said:


> *If you guys can, post as many pic as you can, or direct me somewhere where i can see my future ride.....
> 
> Oh webguy, went to your site, nice!! Topaz blue was orig my first choice, but i changed my mind.... to Electric Red..... and you know what, i am really surprised to find "RED" is a very uncommon color among BMW's... Look around you, you will agree, at least in where I live. *


Yes, red is not very common. Most people think it's too flashy or whatnot. Me, well, that's what my M will be, and I'm psyched!


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: So meanwhile....*



bimmee said:


> *
> Oh webguy, went to your site, nice!! Topaz blue was orig my first choice, but i changed my mind.... to Electric Red..... and you know what, i am really surprised to find "RED" is a very uncommon color among BMW's... Look around you, you will agree, at least in where I live. *


I love red! Unfortunately, there is a big downside. I had a GTI VR6 that was a very bright red. My friends cautioned me saying that it was going to be a cop magnet.

They were right - I got hauled over 6 times in 8 months. 3 were warnings, the other 3 tickets (thankfully each in a different State). I got pulled over a number of other times clearly because my car was red. In these cases, even my passengers protested saying other cars had been driving faster - and the cops let me go. So, I always told myself that when I moved on from the GTI - it would be to a darker, less conspicuous color...

So maybe red is a bit like "the Topaz Curse"


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: So meanwhile....*



geomax said:


> *
> 
> So maybe red is a bit like "the Topaz Curse"  *


ACK! :yikes: Don't speak of that awful curse! You never know when it's gonna strike. :eeps:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

THe electric red for 2002 looks much better than the old bright red that came on 2001 and previous cars. ITs more refined and red looking rather than tacky orange looking. I'd have gotten electric red if they offered it in 2001.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*=S*

You guys are making me scared!!!!  And we just started to have traffic cams here too.........

Maybe Ed should move here, just to make the red population higher.... hehe

In any case, Ive decided to go with red, makes my baby look hot hot hot!!! I wont regret..... I hope!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*<< SMILING >>*



robg said:


> *THe electric red for 2002 looks much better than the old bright red that came on 2001 and previous cars. ITs more refined and red looking rather than tacky orange looking. I'd have gotten electric red if they offered it in 2001. *


Hey Robg,

so I take that you have seen one? or did you see it in a pic?? If its a pic, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz send it to me!!!


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: =S*



bimmee said:


> *You guys are making me scared!!!!  And we just started to have traffic cams here too.........
> 
> Maybe Ed should move here, just to make the red population higher.... hehe
> 
> In any case, Ive decided to go with red, makes my baby look hot hot hot!!! I wont regret..... I hope!! :thumb: :thumb: *


Move to Hawaii? That would be cool, though I don't know what I'd do for work there. I imagine it's hard to get a Mac programming job there. And then there's all those annoying tourists!


I'm still happy with my Imola Red choice. It doesn't have the orangy tinge of the reds BMW offered in the past. Plus it changes to maroonish in the shade. I've noticed that a lot of the more recent colors have that effect: IR, Steel Gray, Topaz, Carbon Black, Phoenix Yellow.

Go Red!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Annoying tourist???*

Not as bad as you think. Depends where you go. Mac programmers, not too sure, as a pc programmer myself, never have worked with one. So what language will that be??

Imola red is nice, several times I look at one of those M3 and fantasize myself looking at my future 325ci.... hehe


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Thanks guys......*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Do you have some shots on just he bumper?? Or anyone??
> 
> *


Here's one of my 325Ci. The mesh part is black and so is the headlight trim...


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Nice shot Epham..*

Thanks for the pic.

Wonder if you can change that color, to titanium.., and then change the badge, to 330ci..... hehehe


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I actually saw a 2001 sedan painted in electric red in the parking lot of BMW AG headquarters. Very nice-- but in the US in 2001 that would've been an expensive special order. But i've also seen a bunch of pics on this and other boards of 2002 ci's and i's in this color-- search the archives for electric red you'll find them.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*I tried....*



robg said:


> *I actually saw a 2001 sedan painted in electric red in the parking lot of BMW AG headquarters. Very nice-- but in the US in 2001 that would've been an expensive special order. But i've also seen a bunch of pics on this and other boards of 2002 ci's and i's in this color-- search the archives for electric red you'll find them. *


Thanks Robg......

Trust me, I did searches many time, putting in criteria like "electric red bmw" and nothing really came up. =((

Well, if you do see them again, please let me know :bigpimp:


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

hey bimmee,
I got your email about pics but haven't had the time to actually take any and get them to you. I'll do that this weekend and send them over. The Electric Red is a great color. I really wasn't a fan of the Brillant Red and was a little shakey about ordering the new Electric Red without seeing it (ordered my car in August '01). My dealer got a '02 5 series in in Electric red and i was sold when i saw it. It's not as deep a red as Imola but there is no orange tint in it whatsoever. I love it. What'd you order your car with?


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*toshweirrrrrrr........*



toshweir27 said:


> *hey bimmee,
> I got your email about pics but haven't had the time to actually take any and get them to you. I'll do that this weekend and send them over. The Electric Red is a great color. I really wasn't a fan of the Brillant Red and was a little shakey about ordering the new Electric Red without seeing it (ordered my car in August '01). My dealer got a '02 5 series in in Electric red and i was sold when i saw it. It's not as deep a red as Imola but there is no orange tint in it whatsoever. I love it. What'd you order your car with? *


Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happieeeee to hear from you!  

I didnt order much with my car, just SP and Steptronic, dont know how to drive manual =(. And interior is black. I was gonna order HK, but I decided not to because when I went down and listened to both HK and the stock system, I wasnt impressed with HK at all.

Thanks Tosh, take lots of pic, hehehe! :bigpimp:  :thumb:


----------

